# CIUDAD COMERCIAL MINKA



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

ENTRADA MINKA









ABARROTES









BAZAR Y HOGAR









CARNES Y AVES

















DECO HOGAR

















FOOD COURT









FRUTAS

















MALL









































































MAX

















PLAZA DE COMIDAS

















PESCADOS









VERDURAS

















OTRAS MAS


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante la espacialidad interior. Donde queda exactamente?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Queda en la avenida Argentina, pasando la Faucett, rumbo al centro del Callao.
El CC tiene un formato muy bueno. Yo lo conocí hace unos seis años, cuando no tenía mucho tiempo de creado y me pareció interesante. Ahora parece estar mucho mejor. 
Y sus perspectivas de desarrollo son excelentes, pues en la zona están previstos varios proyectos muy grandes de viviendas, que ocuparán todo lo que antes fue una extensa zona industrial.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve muy bien, es como un mercado 1000 veces más organizado.

Una pregunta, ¿cómo es un bembos express? .... ¿¿ los bembos no se suponen que de por si son express??


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante Minka, lo conoci el año pasado nada mas, es gigante, si lo consideraramos mall, seria el mas grande del Peru, por mucho.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Se ve bien Minka, pensé q era algo más desordenado :S pero esta bueno el centro comercial... gracias x las fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es luce como un gran mercado ordenado, me gusta.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No esta mal. Se ve agradable!


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Me gustó la fusión del mercado, con restaurantes, y venta de bienes. 

El mismo concepto del mundialmente famoso Pike's Market en Seattle, pero este es más simpatico.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve mejor que el megaplaza


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Supongo que un supermercado ahi se va a la quiebra :lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo recién lo conocí este año... Es gigante...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

pedro1011 said:


> Queda en la avenida Argentina, pasando la Faucett, rumbo al centro del Callao.
> El CC tiene un formato muy bueno. Yo lo conocí hace unos seis años, cuando no tenía mucho tiempo de creado y me pareció interesante. Ahora parece estar mucho mejor.
> Y sus perspectivas de desarrollo son excelentes, pues en la zona están previstos varios proyectos muy grandes de viviendas, que ocuparán todo lo que antes fue una extensa zona industrial.


Recién leo dónde queda, muy bonito, que grande, cuanta gente, el colorido es precioso, me ha encantado la foto de las frutas,la de las verduras , todas en general, veo que Topy top está en todas partes, tiene ropa de muy buena calidad y al alcance de todos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy bonito, quiero uno para AQP....


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

En lo personal no me gusta mucho el diseño (muchos colores chillones :lol: ) PEro en si es una alternativa comercial muy buena :banana: Como lo dijeron es como un mercado pero 1000000000000000000000000000 veces mas ordenado y limpio  y eso es bueno :banana: Gracias por las fotos :banana:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Yo creo que en una Lima o Callao tan grises*

los colores hacen un deleite a la vista.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo, Lía. Hay que buscar buenas combinaciones, pero que tiene que haber colores, por supuesto que sí. Para contrarrestar nuestro deprimente cielo.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Está muy bonito Minka...*

De primera impresión pensé que quedaba en La Molina !!!.. está realmente bien bonito.. felicitaciones chalacos !!!....


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me gusta! Asi deberian ordenar los mercados abiertos de las ciudades principales del pais... Se verian mucho mejor!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, Lía. Hay que buscar buenas combinaciones, pero que tiene que haber colores, por supuesto que sí. Para contrarrestar nuestro deprimente cielo.


Yo estoy de acuerdo con el caballo. Colores pasteles y sobrios. 

Minka ha cambiado un wevo en los últimos 2 ó 3 años. Creo que harán un mercado parecido en la cuadra 25 de la Colonial.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con el caballo. Colores pasteles y sobrios.
> 
> Minka ha cambiado un wevo en los últimos 2 ó 3 años. Creo que harán un mercado parecido en la cuadra 25 de la Colonial.


no se si lo que dices sera lo de la cerveceria modelo que la adquirio saga ya que ese terreno queda a una cuadra y media en la colonial


----------

